# archery in PE



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

today in PE class we shot the genesis bows. i had never shot them until today but try shooting a 50 pound bow every day and go to shooting a 10 pound pull back bow. my gym teacher asked me if i had a bow at home and i said yeah martin cheetah set on 50 pounds. today was my first day back this week because i was sick monday and tuesday but she could tell i was a shooter because i had not even learned what they had told everyone else yet. i wanted to know if you all shot archery in PE today was my first day at it.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Nope, but I sure wish we did! I will next year because next year I am going to be homeschooled!


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

well i thought man, this is awesome i get to shoot archery at school and at home!


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

i do it is kind of boring shooting the genisis bows at like 10 yards tho.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

we did at the begining of the year. its to easy for me plus the bows were crapy long bows that look if they were about to fall apartukey:


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

i know it passes the time but the bows are junk. yeah and like you all said you shoot from like 10 yards which is also crappy.


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

a few years back we where albe to bring our hunting bows in and the kids that didnt have bows had to shoot the 10 pd ones and all the ppl with there own had one of the biggest bragging contest on who could shoot better at 80 yards or 100 yards and well there where a couple kids that where fairly close together at shooting and well they started betting each other at who was better and well you know how that ended everyone now has to shoot the 10 pounder pretty lame yea that was a few years ago back when i was in elementary


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

master hunter said:


> i do it is kind of boring shooting the genisis bows at like 10 yards tho.


Well, at least you get to shoot any kind of bow in PE because we don't shoot at all.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

Ignition kid said:


> Well, at least you get to shoot any kind of bow in PE because we don't shoot at all.


guess your rite.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I wish. I have been thinking of talking to my principal and getting an archery club started at my school, but the economy is forcing cuts and I don't think they would want to add something like that... 

You should totally ask your teacher if you could bring in your real bow. Show off to the other kids and what not. It might make them want to try the real stuff. :thumbs_up

If we did it, I know of only one other person in the school who shoots, and he doesn't do it seriously.


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Try robbinhooding them if its that easy.


----------



## DEER HUNTER-7 (Oct 6, 2008)

yeah we shot them in outdoor ed and in gym big difference when you go from shooting 60# at 20-40 yards to 10# at about 10 yards guess something to pas the time


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

sorry Sighting In, but I think that would violate the weapons policy!! lol


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

My gym teacher shoots and we hunt together all the time, and we have old "genesis" bows in the gym closet (maybe 8-12). I've asked him before why we don't shoot and he has no idea. I think it would be fun, even if they are light poundage bows. Show of a little bit:wink: Even though it would be different, I'd enjoy shooting at school for 45 minutes!


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> sorry Sighting In, but I think that would violate the weapons policy!! lol


You are probably right. I don't know. We have air-soft guns at the ROTC, so if I bring it in in the morning in it's case and leave it in the gym most of the day, they might let it. We would have to get an archery program first, though.

That's probably going to be my project before I graduate, is getting an archery club at school. :thumbs_up


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

one time in the storage closet at my school I saw some recurves with wooden arrow and feathers. In fact, my siser said her senior they shot one day...


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

buglebuster said:


> Try robbinhooding them if its that easy.


I did. At 15 meters


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*school*

we do and if we have a bow we can bring our own!!! i Love it!! They asked me to be a coach now so i will have to teach more than shoot


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

i know at my school we do it in gym and we always go down to the archery club for this shoot with 3-d targets and fake trees and stuff...its really fun especially cuz i get to bring my own bow in.


----------



## turkey track (Apr 14, 2008)

where do you live at wish we did id bring my 70 lb drenalin ^_^


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

One of my better friends in archery got started because of PE.

They were shooting those piece of junk fiberglass recurves. She liked it so much she decided to try the real thing. Now she is a coach in JOAD and a darn good shooter.

I bet if PE did archery, we would have a lot more stories like that.


----------



## hoytarchery7 (Apr 28, 2009)

we just started archery in 11th grade PE and we are useing old bear recurves at 25 pounds at 15yds and i cant hit much of anything i really like when we are shooting in the mowed down field and kids still manage to loose arrows. at between 10-15yds.:mg:


----------

